# Litle white spot on anal fin!!



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

This is new. Not sure it's related to his white crap or not but here are a few pics.Does anyone know what it could be?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't see any white spots on anal fine...maybe just me...
do you have any close up pictures??


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

it's one spot in the midle outer edge of the fin.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

ok, I see a little something there but not clear enough. a better closeup picture would help better.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Man, I don't see anything that resembles a white spot.

I do see, however, a very gorgeous fish!
Nice fish and setup!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I see something easily in the 7th pic, but i don't think its a problem. To me it looks like it just damaged the fin on something and it will probably be gone in a week. I would just assume it will go away on its own, but it doesn't hurt to check to make sure it doesn't get worse, but it probably wont.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I dunno...

I think that those of you who are seeing white spots maybe have been indulging in some little blue mushrooms?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

whatever it was,it's gone!


----------

